# Possivel erupção submarina nos Açores



## Profetaa (17 Dez 2010 às 17:02)

> *Eventual erupção vulcânica submarina entres ilhas dos Açores sem perigo para populações*
> 
> 
> *O presidente do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil dos Açores (SRPCBA) afastou hoje qualquer risco para as populações associado à possibilidade de estar a ocorrer uma erupção vulcânica submarina entre as ilhas dos grupos Central e Ocidental do arquipélago. *
> ...



IN SIC


Link para a noticia

VEJAM A ACTIVIDADE SISMICA NOS AÇORES....


----------



## fablept (17 Dez 2010 às 18:54)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*



> Ponta Delgada  , 17/12/2010 15:20
> 
> Actividade sísmica na Crista Média-Atlântica está relacionada com o processo natural de expansão dos fundos oceânicos
> 
> ...



Scan do Acoriano Oriental de hoje







Actividade sísmica nos Açores
http://www.cvarg.azores.gov.pt/Cvarg/CentroVulcanologia/actividadesismovulcanica/
Apenas dá para aceder com o Internet Explorer, o Firefox e o Opera não são compatíveis.


----------



## Hazores (17 Dez 2010 às 21:41)

*Re: Vulcanismo - 2010*

fica aqui mais uma achega fabletpt publicou

Possível fenómeno vulcânico entre os Grupos Ocidental e Central sem risco para as populações 

O Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA) informa que, de acordo com o Centro de Informação e Vigilância Sismovulcânica dos Açores (CISIVA), tem-se registado actividade sísmica na Crista Média Atlântica, desde o dia 6 de Dezembro.



Tal actividade pode indicar a possibilidade de se encontrar em curso algum fenómeno vulcânico, mas o facto da sua localização ser muito distante e entre as ilhas do Grupo Central e Ocidental - a mais de 100 km da ilha mais próxima - leva a que nenhum efeito seja sentido pela população.



Assim, e por medida de precaução, o SRPCBA e o CIVISA mantêm-se a acompanhar o evento, tendo sido informadas as autoridades marítimas, para diligenciarem a possibilidade de recolha de informações por embarcações que naveguem na zona.



Reitera-se o facto de não haver qualquer risco para as populações, sendo emitidas novas Notas à Imprensa se tal se justificar.

GaCS/SF/SRPCBA


----------



## fablept (18 Dez 2010 às 17:34)

Link para o Telejornal de ontem, a notícia de abertura é sobre a eventual erupção
http://ww1.rtp.pt/multimedia/progVideo.php?tvprog=1505


Já corri os jornais locais, mas não se sabe mais nada sobre a erupção. A actividade sísmica dada pelo Instituto de Meteorologia mostra que hoje a actividade acentuou-se a comparar com as últimas 48h..

Agora é esperar que alguem faça a confirmação visual..mas o mais provável é que seja algo como a erupção da Serreta em 1998, o que acham?




Erupção da Serreta 1998/1999


----------



## jorgepaulino (18 Dez 2010 às 17:53)

Onde está o nosso navio oceanográfico e o nosso rover ?


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2010 às 19:09)

fablept disse:


> Link para o Telejornal de ontem, a notícia de abertura é sobre a eventual erupção
> http://ww1.rtp.pt/multimedia/progVideo.php?tvprog=1505
> 
> 
> ...



A espectacular erupção da Serreta aconteceu próximo da superfície. Pelo que li no comunicado estamos a falar de uma erupção no fundo abissal, entre os 800m e os 2000m de profundidade...

Além disso os Açores possuem outros vulcões activos.


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2010 às 19:45)

No catálogo de sismos aparece agora um sismo mais "superficial" aos 5km depois de mais de 20 a profundidades de 10 ou mais km's...


----------



## fablept (18 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Onde está o nosso navio oceanográfico e o nosso rover ?



Isso é o que me pergunto, nem que mandem o helicóptero da Força Aérea que anda sempre pelo grupo central, mas talvez ainda não se justifica.

A última posição conhecida dos 4 navios hidrográficos portugueses, é o porto de Lisboa.

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=263145000 (actualizado à 2 dias)
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=263144000
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=263139000
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?mmsi=263140000 (deste não tem informações à mais de 8 meses)



Agreste disse:


> A espectacular erupção da Serreta aconteceu próximo da superfície. Pelo que li no comunicado estamos a falar de uma erupção no fundo abissal, entre os 800m e os 2000m de profundidade...
> 
> Além disso os Açores possuem outros vulcões activos.



Sim, mas em principio deverá deixar rastos da erupção submarina como aconteceu na erupção da Serreta. Uma das imagens que não me esqueço de uma reportagem que fizeram sobre essa erupção, foi de um cientista da Universidade dos Açores atirar-se ao mar de cuecas no meio das rochas fumegantes, sem qualquer tipo de equipamento e ir buscar uma rocha vulcanica com as suas próprias mãos.. haja vontade!


----------



## Agreste (18 Dez 2010 às 21:50)

Um pequeno gráfico com a evolução da actividade sísmica daquela zona feito com o catálogo de sismos da página do IM: A actividade sísmica parecia estar a abrandar mas recrudesceu de novo hoje...


----------



## Agreste (19 Dez 2010 às 21:46)

Menos actividade no dia de hoje.


----------



## fablept (19 Dez 2010 às 22:44)

Agreste disse:


> Menos actividade no dia de hoje.



Curioso foi a anunciarem a possível erupção na altura em que pensavam que a sismicidade estava acalmar.. mas no sábado foi dos dias mais activos. Hoje está mais calmo outra vez..


Mais umas informações


> Com indicações mais precisas ao nível da localização, Teresa Ferreira admite a possibilidade de uma missão científica se deslocar à zona atingida e estudar o que suspeita ser uma erupção vulcânica efusiva (não explosiva, com formação de lavas submarinas), que é o típico vulcanismo existente na Crista Média Atlântica. Esta expedição não se realiza agora, porque ainda não há uma indicação exacta do sítio onde está a ocorrer o fenómeno. Como refere, o "varrimento" agora pelos cientistas da Crista Média Atlântica seria um trabalho bastante complexo, porque se trata de uma área com algumas dezenas de quilómetros e o estado do mar alteroso não poderia dar garantias de sucesso.
> 
> @DN


----------



## Agreste (20 Dez 2010 às 20:28)

Actividade sísmica do dia de hoje. Entre ontem e hoje, 7 eventos...


----------



## Agreste (21 Dez 2010 às 20:30)

Hoje ainda não houve actualização da informação. Desde as 18h de ontem que não é colocado qualquer evento no catálogo.


----------



## fablept (21 Dez 2010 às 21:34)

Agreste disse:


> Hoje ainda não houve actualização da informação. Desde as 18h de ontem que não é colocado qualquer evento no catálogo.



Nem no site de meteorologia nem no CVARG.. será que acalmou de vez?


----------



## Agreste (21 Dez 2010 às 22:26)

A erupção da Serreta durou meses... aqui temos pouco mais de 15 dias 

No entanto quer-me parecer que não estão a ser colocados dados propositadamente. Não há um único evento na região mais instável da nossa geografia. No continente existem actualizações do dia de hoje.


----------



## Agreste (22 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

Aparentemente existiu mesmo um período de acalmia de 24h. Actualização do dia de hoje com apenas 1 evento naquele local... 







Parece ter um padrão cíclico. Primeiro segue-se um período de expansão de 3-4 dias e depois um período mais calmo de consolidação de 1-2 dias. Não deve ter  nenhuma relação com o ciclo lunar. Estamos em fase de Lua Nova.


----------



## fablept (23 Dez 2010 às 05:14)

Agreste disse:


> Aparentemente existiu mesmo um período de acalmia de 24h. Actualização do dia de hoje com apenas 1 evento naquele local...
> 
> 
> Parece ter um padrão cíclico. Primeiro segue-se um período de expansão de 3-4 dias e depois um período mais calmo de consolidação de 1-2 dias. Não deve ter  nenhuma relação com o ciclo lunar. Estamos em fase de Lua Nova.



Hoje no espaço de 2 horas, houve 6 sismos..um deles de 3.8 (um dos mais fortes desde o inicio da actividade). Ou houve uma acalmia, ou não actualizaram os dados.

Mas a verdade, é que desde 6ª feira não houve um update sobre a situação por parte da CVARG ou de qualquer identidade..um mistério, digo eu

EDIT..dia 20, alguem o Correio da Manha entrevistou a presidente do CVARG



> Correio da Manhã – Há já a certeza de que um vulcão submarino entrou em erupção a 120 quilómetros ao largo das Flores?
> 
> Teresa Ferreira – Não. Verifica-se a ocorrência de sucessivos sismos na Crista Média Atlântica, com um comportamento muito irregular. Mas não temos informação adicional de embarcações que passem no local com dados que possamos afirmar tratar-se de um vulcão.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Dez 2010 às 06:58)

Agreste disse:


> Parece ter um padrão cíclico. Primeiro segue-se um período de expansão de 3-4 dias e depois um período mais calmo de consolidação de 1-2 dias. Não deve ter  nenhuma relação com o ciclo lunar. Estamos em fase de Lua Nova.



Agreste... Estamos em faze de Lua Nova???!!! Estamos em Lua Cheia!! Foi dia 21 ás 05:15h... Ou fui eu que percebi mal o que quises-te dizer.. Pode ter influencia com o ciclo, por causa de influencias magneticas.


----------



## Agreste (23 Dez 2010 às 20:11)

Efectivamente é Lua-Cheia! 

Hoje tivemos 6 eventos em torno das 02:00. Abruptamente a actividade cessou durante o resto do dia...


----------



## Agreste (27 Dez 2010 às 22:16)

Actualização da actividade sísmica. Desde o último gráfico apenas 2 sismos, no dia 23 e dia 25. Daí para cá nada a assinalar...


----------



## Agreste (30 Dez 2010 às 22:11)

30-12-2010: Não há registo de sismos na região onde decorre a actividade vulcânica.


----------



## fablept (18 Set 2011 às 02:53)

Na mesma zona, mesmo motivo?






```
2011-09-18 00:44 	39,60 	-29,70 	10 	2,5 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-18 00:38 	39,57 	-29,83 	10 	2,4 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-17 07:46 	39,60 	-29,61 	10 	2,6 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-17 04:38 	39,63 	-29,61 	10 	3,0 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-16 14:06 	39,63 	-29,76 	10 	3,0 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-16 14:00 	39,54 	-29,78 	10 	2,3 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-16 13:35 	39,82 	-29,27 	10 	2,7 	Crista Media Atlantico N 	---	---
2011-09-16 13:15 	39,67 	-30,05 	10 	2,6 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-16 13:02 	39,59 	-29,75 	10 	2,7 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-16 12:20 	39,58 	-29,84 	10 	2,6 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-16 08:47 	39,61 	-29,85 	10 	2,5 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-15 18:28 	39,44 	-29,89 	15 	2,6 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-15 18:14 	39,58 	-29,70 	10 	2,6 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-15 18:08 	39,51 	-29,71 	10 	2,6 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-15 06:21 	39,57 	-29,82 	10 	2,8 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-15 03:29 	39,54 	-29,91 	10 	2,7 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-15 03:19 	39,60 	-29,73 	10 	2,9 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-15 02:57 	39,57 	-29,71 	10 	2,4 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-14 22:23 	39,56 	-29,74 	10 	2,7 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-14 21:39 	39,56 	-29,74 	10 	2,5 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-14 16:26 	39,57 	-29,81 	13 	3,0 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-14 15:34 	39,29 	-30,15 	5 	2,7 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 23:28 	39,48 	-29,84 	10 	2,7 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 23:01 	39,56 	-29,71 	10 	2,7 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 22:40 	39,56 	-29,76 	10 	2,6 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 22:31 	39,61 	-29,74 	10 	2,6 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 19:43 	39,51 	-29,73 	10 	2,8 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 09:50 	39,51 	-29,74 	5 	3,2 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 08:33 	39,51 	-29,82 	5 	3,1 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 07:35 	39,61 	-29,71 	10 	3,0 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 07:32 	39,59 	-29,80 	10 	2,7 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 07:22 	39,28 	-30,01 	10 	2,9 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 07:11 	39,50 	-29,83 	10 	2,9 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 06:57 	39,64 	-29,70 	10 	2,9 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 06:42 	39,64 	-29,59 	10 	2,7 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 06:39 	39,56 	-29,65 	1 	2,7 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 06:35 	39,60 	-29,84 	10 	2,9 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 06:31 	39,44 	-29,96 	10 	2,8 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 06:14 	39,68 	-29,58 	10 	2,9 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 06:10 	39,44 	-29,82 	10 	2,7 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 05:23 	39,58 	-29,80 	10 	2,8 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 04:29 	39,38 	-29,98 	10 	3,0 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 04:28 	39,26 	-30,00 	5 	3,1 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 03:55 	39,60 	-29,75 	10 	3,1 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 02:19 	39,67 	-29,62 	10 	2,7 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-13 01:41 	39,38 	-29,86 	10 	2,9 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-12 22:23 	38,77 	-30,15 	10 	3,0 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-12 21:35 	39,18 	-29,98 	10 	2,8 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---	---
2011-09-12 11:25 	39,54 	-29,71 	5 	3,2 	Crista Média Atlântico N 	---
```


----------



## Agreste (18 Set 2011 às 23:53)

Aparentemente sim, a dorsal voltou a distender. O IM ainda não emitiu nenhum comunicado.


----------

